# فين رجالة بتروجت



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء رواد الموقع
دعوة للاخوة الزملاء المهندسين من شركة بتروجت من اجل التواصل عبرالموقع حيث ان الجميع يعلم ان الكيان الضخم للشركة ومشروعاتها المتفرقة بين مصر والدول العربية تعوق التعرف والتواصل بين ابناءها 
فلو فيه حد من بتروجت العظيمة ياريت نتواصل

عبدالقادر حجاج
مهندس تخطيط ومراقبة مشروعات
بتروجت-مصر
الفرع الرئيسى


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (1 يوليو 2007)

Dear Sir
Could you tell me about this department In Petrojet
My email is
[email protected]
Best wishes


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (12 يوليو 2007)

Dear Sir
Could you tell me about this department In Petrojet 
"Planning and follow up"
Thx alot


----------



## memo_planner (23 يوليو 2007)

االاخ العزيز المهندس / عبدالقادر حجاج

انا م/ محمد الملاحى مهندس تخطيط ومراقبه مشروعات فى الاخت الشقيقه الصغرى لبتروجيت شركه خدمات البترول البحريه (قطاع الاعمال البحريه فى بتروجيت سابقا) يسعدنى ان انضم الى الاخوه الاعزاء وان نتواصل معا ككيان واحد لن يفرقه انفصال الشركات.

محمد الملاحى
مهندس تخطيط ومراقبة مشروعات
شركه خدمات البترول البحريه
الفرع الرئيسى - القاهره


----------



## مهندس هيثم (26 يوليو 2007)

المهندسين الافاضل انا سوف القى حكايتى
انا خريج دفعة 2005 
كلية الهندسه الاليكترونيه قسم الاليكترونيات الصناعيه ونظم التحكم الالى
تعبت كتير عشان ادخا الكليه واخلص والحمد لله
ومن 2005 لفيت على شغل كتير لغاية دلوقتى
للاسف الكل عايز وسطه ولكنى على شديد اليقين بالله سبحانه وتعالى
انا مش زعلان عشان نفسى ده نصيبى(مهندس عاطل)
بس اهلى ابى وامى اللى ربونى وصرفو عليا لسا موفتشى حقهم وزعلنين جدا عليا
يوم النتيجه قالو الحمد لله ابننا بقى مهندس لكن يارتنى مكنت خلصت
مش عارف ممكن يكون فى نبرة ياس بس مش عارف اققول ايه
انا مش بشتكى
حضراتكم مهندسين واكبر منى
انا نفسى حد يساعدنى انى اجد وظيفه عشان اعمل بيها وافرح بيها اهلى
لو حد يقدر يساعدنى من حضراتكم يبقى كتر خيره
انا تليفونى 0102325748
وانا اسف انى دوشتكو


----------



## ام نورا (26 يوليو 2007)

يا اخي نسال الله ان يصلح حالك ولكني انصحك بمن هو خير من جميع الخلق ...رب الخلق 
صلي لله حاجة واساله ما تريد فهو الاقدر على طلبك الرزاق الفتاح الوهاب والاولى بالاجابة 
ولا تيأسو من روح الله واثبت لله حسن نيتك بالعمل على صقل معرفتك وزيادة خبرتك والبحث الجاد حتى يقضي الله امرا كان مفعولا ولا تعرف كيف ييسر الله السبيل وياتيك الفرج من حيث لا تحتسب
واكثر من الاستغفار استغفروا الله يُرْسِلِ *السَّمَاءَ* *عَلَيْكُم* *مِّدْرَاراً* *وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ* *بِأَمْوَالٍ* *وَبَنِينَ* وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً 
ربنا يوفقك ويحسن عاقبتك


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (26 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الافاضل انا محمد .. مهندس تخطيط و منسق صيانه تواصل معكم لعموم الفايدة


----------



## مهندس من مصر (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخيكم فى الله هــانى اسماعيل 
مهندس مدنى خريج 2003 
انا مش بشتغل فى بتروجت ولا حاجه بس حبيت اخد راى المهندسين الى بيشتغلو فى شركه كبيره زى بتروجت فى وظيفة Planning Engineer و هل ليها مستقبل ... أنا بشتغل مهندس تخطيط فى السعوديه فى مشروع كبير و الحمد لله نجحت انى اكون مهندس تخطيط كويس خصوصا مع شركه كبيره زى Turner Construction International بس حابب اعرف مستقبل الوظيفه دى من مهندسين اكفاء زى حضراتكم .... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فيصل احمد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

يج فى مجال توفير عمتلخلالى الاخ العزيز هيثم
ارجو منك ارسل السى فى الخاصه بك لى حيث اننى اعمل فى الخ\اتيه نرحب بجميع التخصاصاتليج لتوفير عماله لشركات البترول
وعلى من يرغب فى ارسال سيرته يرسلها لنا


----------



## eng_yamen (2 أبريل 2009)

*تأشيرة وزير البترول*

السلام عليكم , أنا مهندس ميكاترونيك خريج سنة 2007 , وكنت طلبت من عضو مجلس شعب قريبي يشوفلي وظيفة في شركة بترول , فالحمدلله جابلي تأشيرة وزير البترول للعمل في شركة بتروجيت , واتصلوا علي وعملت امتحانين انجليزي وكمبيوتر , وقالوا هيتصلوا بيه عشان يحددوا لي إمتحان في تخصصي , بس انا كنت عايز أعرف ليه المتحانات دية مع إنها تأشيرة وزير للتعيين في الشركة , ودعواتكم ليه بالتوفيق.


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا سعيد جدا ان الموضوع ده لسه بيلاقى اهتمام من الزملاء
وانا رغم انى تركت بتروجت السنة اللى فاتت
لكن والامانة لله بتروجت دى مدرسة وبصراحة انا ربنا كرمنى فيها اخر كرم واشتغلت فى ادارة كل الناس اللى فيها افاضل وبيراعوا ربينا فى شغلهم 

اتمنى من كل من لديه امنية فى العمل فى بتروجت ان ربنا يوفقه ويشتغل هناك لانها هتكون علامة مضيئة فى السيرة الذاتية ويكفى ان الانجليز والاوروبيين هنا فى البلد اللى انا بشتغل فيه لا يملكون ربع الخبرة اللى الواحد اخدها من بتروجت رغم انى قعدت فيها سنة ونص بس

بالنسبة للاخ اللى بيسال على الامتحانات اقولك ان تاشيرة الوزير بتخليك تدخل فى الامتحانات مش بتعينك فى الشركة ولازم على فكرة تنجح فى الامتحانات دى علشان تتعين

وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_yamen (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا , بس عضو مجلس الشعب قالي طالما تأشيرة وزير يبقى تعيين على طول , وقالي الامتحانات دية لازم تتعمل بس هي أمور شكلية وبتحدد أي مكان هيحطوك فيه , وطمني أوي , ياريت لو حضرتك توضحلي الصورة أكتر علما بإنه مكتوب في التأشيرة : التعيين والإفادة
لإني بجد رفضت فرص سفر للعمل كتير بسبب الموضوع ده , على أساس إن الموضوع منتهي على كلامه , ممكن حضرتك تقولي المهندس بياخد مرتب كم 
وربنا يكرمك .


----------



## engahmedezz (4 أبريل 2009)

ازيك يا بشمهندس عبد القادر فرصة سعيدة جداا اعرفك بنفسي انا مهندس احمد عطية الفرع الشمالي-بتروجيت
انا مهندس مكتب فني ونفسي احول تخطيط ومهتم جداا ومتابع جيد لعلم التخطيط وادارة المشروعات لو تعرف لي طريقة احول بيها لقسم التخطيط اكون شاكر ليك جداااااااااااااا
اخوك احمد عطية


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 أبريل 2009)

ازيكم يا شباب
بالنسبة للمهندس ايمن اطمن بس متطمنش 
قصدى يعنى ان شاء الله نادرا لما حد بيسقط فى الامتحانات دى طالما عدى من اللغة والكمبيوتر بس انت لازم تعتمد على نفسك فى امتحان التخصص وهو بييجى اكاديمى شوية وياريت تسال ناس من نفس تخصصك يكونوا لسه داخلين الشركة جديد ، والحكاية دى سهلة خالص ممكن تزرو مقر الشركة وتطلع الادارة الهندسية علشان الرجالة هناك دماغهم حاضرة وفاكرين الحاجات دى وتسال الشباب اللى تبع تخصصك وتاكد ان انت هتقابل ناس افاضل هيدلوك على اللى انت عايزه ويبقى كده عملت اللى عليك وان شاء الله تنجح وربنا يحققلك حلمك (موضوع افاد ده نقطة كويسة فى صالحك)

المهندس احمد عطية انت فين فى الشمالى يقى يابوحميد، ومشروع اللاب اتسلم ولا لسه، لان المشروع ده اللى انا كنت متعين عليه
بالنسبة للتخطيط فيه شرطين علشان تبقى مهندس تخطيط كويس ، ان انت تكون عندك خبرة عملية كفاية وان انت تكون غاوى الشغلانة مش علشان هى شغلانه حلوة وليها وضعها فى الشركة بس ، وهى مهنة مايبدعش فيها غير اللى بيحبها فلو انت شايف ان انت عايز تبقى مهندس تخطيط علشان الناس بتوع التخطيط فى بتروجت كعب عالى فلا انصحك ، اما اذا كنت غاوى الشغلانة وحابب الادارة الهندسية عموما اكتر من التنفيذ توكل على الله ، وحاول تبص على تقرير التخطيط الاسبوعى بتاع الفرع الشمالى اللى بيعملوه فى الفرع الرئيسى لانه بصراحة بيتعمل بشكل اكثر من رائع وبيتحط فيه مجهود كويس جدا وبعدين حاول بعد كده انك تتواصل مع اى زميل من بتوع التخطيط القريبين منك وربنا هيكرمك ان شاء الله، على فكرة انا كنت فى قطاع هندسة التكاليف) ويارب تفضل بتروجت عمرانة الى الابد برجالتها وخبرتها 

وابقوا قابلونى فى الحلقة اللى جاية


----------



## mah4 (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا محمد بكاليورس علوم كيمياء2008 اود ان اعمل في شركة بترول او غاز ده رقمي 0106250821وشكرا


----------



## هالة محمد محمود (4 مايو 2009)

يا ريت يا بش مهندس عبد القادر تكتب لى الرد على رسالة( افيدونى افادكم الله ) فى هده الصفحة لانى لم اتمكن من فتحها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسة هالة

شوفى، موضوع امتحانات شركة بتروجت ده رغم انه يبان انه صورى ومجرد استكمال للاجراءات لكنه مهم، بمعنى انى لا اتوقع انهم ممكن لو فيه وظيفة واحدة بيتنافس عليها اتنين انهم ممكن يعينوا حد يكون عنده مشكلة فى اى امتحان من الامتحانات التلاته
عموما من الافضل ان تتصلى بالشركة وتعرفى ايه موقفك بدل الانتظار

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## هالة محمد محمود (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت يا ريت يا بش مهندس عبد القادر تكتب الرد على الرسالة الخاصة بى وهى (افيدونى افدكم الله)على هده الصفحة 
لانى لم اتمكن من فتحها وقراءتها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هالة محمد محمود (5 مايو 2009)

شكراجزيلا يا بش مهندس عبد القادر على اهتمامك وجوابك عليا ولكنى عندى سؤال اخر 
هل من الممكن اعادة الامتحان مرة اخرى ام لا ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسة هالة

اعتقد انه ممكن اعادة الامتحان كمتقدمة جديدة للشركة بس الموضوع محتاج شوية ترتيب مع شئون العاملين فى الشركة ورغم ان الموضوع ده قانونى (اعادة الامتحان) الا انه كالعادة هيتطلب منك توسيط حد علشان يحصل 

واتمنى لك ولكل اللى عايز يلتحق بجامعة بتروجت كل توفيق ويكون ليكى فيها مستقبل كويس ان شاء الله


----------



## eng\wael (31 مايو 2009)

تحياتى الى كل مهندسى بتروجيت


----------



## eng\wael (18 يونيو 2009)

اجوكم ياجماعة حد يفهمنى 
انا امتحنت من حوالى 3شهور فى بتروجيت وعرفت انى نجحت فى الامتحان من حوالى شهر ومن ساعتها كل ما اسئل يقولولى ان ورقك متوزع على الادارات ولسه مرضوش علما بانى داخل فى رابع شهر وهل فعلا الموضوع بياخد وقت بالطريقة دى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (18 يونيو 2009)

وائل
انا امتحنت نظرى فى شهر 6 وعملت interview فى شهر 11 بواسطة (مش عشان يقبلونى لا عشان بس يحطوا اسمى فى ميعاد قريب) وبعد كل ده اتعينت فى نهاية شهر 12 ومع ذلك لما اتعينت لقيت فيه ناس متعينة معايا امتحنت نظرى فى شهر 11 ازاى مش عارف
يعنى المهم متقلقش هى الامور بتاخد وقت عندهم شوية
وربنا معاك


----------



## CCXX (19 يونيو 2009)

كان في واحد درسلي في ال pmp اسمة المهندش أشرف بهاء ... اعتقد و الله اعلم انة افضل من يدرس ال PMP في مصر و هو علي راية بكل شئ يخص هذا المجال ...و و اضح فعلا ان بتروجيت دة مدرسة كبيرة أوي ... علي العموم انا لا اعلم هناك انا اعمل في وزارة الاتصالات في مجال التخطيط و التنفيذ ... اتمني ان نتبادل خبراتنا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 يونيو 2009)

المهندس اشرف بهاء هو مدير عام مساعد التخطيط وهو موهوب فى الشغلانة دى ومجتهد جدا جدا وشخص محترم جدا بصراحة وهو من الناس العزيزة على جدا


----------



## eng\wael (19 يونيو 2009)

متشكر اوى يابشمهندس عبد القادر وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## نسمه سعد (14 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ياريت تساعدونى يامهندسين بتروجيت 
انا خريجه كليه الهندسه جامعه القاهره قسم اتصالات والكترونيات وبجد نفسى قوى قوى اشتغل فى شركه بتروجيت بس انا من دمياط وسمعت انها هاتفتح فرع عندنا فاكنت عايزه اعرف اتأكد منين انها هاتفتح الفرع ولو عايزه اشتغل فيها ايه الى اقدر اعمله؟ ايه وظائف مهندسين الاتصالات فيها؟ مع انى مش اشتغلت خالص قبل كده يعنى مش عندى خبره فهل ممكن لو قدمت اقبل ولا لازم الخبره واقدم ايزاى كمان ؟
معلش الاخ الى جاب تأشيره من عضو مجلس شعب ليا استفسار يعنى التاشيره دى بيجبها منه ايزاى وبعد مابيجبها بيوديها فين يعنى مثلا لو واحد عايز يشتغل فى المصريه للاتصالات مثلا يجيب تأشيره منين ويوديها فين انا بصراحه دورت على شغل كتيييييييييييييييييييييير ولكن لن يقسم لى الله حتى الان بس الى مزعلنى ان الواسطه بقت كتيييييييير قوى شكرا ليكم ياريت تقبلونى معاكم 
نسمه سعد


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (30 سبتمبر 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> المهندس اشرف بهاء هو مدير عام مساعد التخطيط وهو موهوب فى الشغلانة دى ومجتهد جدا جدا وشخص محترم جدا بصراحة وهو من الناس العزيزة على جدا



اهلا بيـــــــــــــك يا هندسة , معاك م / محمد شرف الدين تفتيش هندسي الفرع الشمالي(خطوط ميرلون )


----------



## engreham_22 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخيكم فى الله هــانى اسماعيل
> مهندس مدنى خريج 2003
> انا مش بشتغل فى بتروجت ولا حاجه بس حبيت اخد راى المهندسين الى بيشتغلو فى شركه كبيره زى بتروجت فى وظيفة Planning Engineer و هل ليها مستقبل ... أنا بشتغل مهندس تخطيط فى السعوديه فى مشروع كبير و الحمد لله نجحت انى اكون مهندس تخطيط كويس خصوصا مع شركه كبيره زى Turner Construction International بس حابب اعرف مستقبل الوظيفه دى من مهندسين اكفاء زى حضراتكم .... شكرا جزيلا


 مستقبلها ممتاز ان شاء الله
وبعدين انت ربنا وصلك للطريق من الاخر
لان شركة Turner من اكبر الشركات وتفوقك ده شىء ممتاز ده احنا بقى اللى نبعت لك السى فى وتشوفلنا حاجة معاك


----------



## marmar8002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

و رجالة بترومينت مينفعوش يا ريس.؟


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لا ينفعوا طبعا يا باشا
كل القطاع على الرحب والسعة


----------



## marmar8002 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

متشكرين يا هندسة ... بترومينتاوى قديم


----------



## m_zawahry (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مهنسين بتروجت الكرام ممكن حد يرد عليا علشان عايز اعرف مرتبات الشركة كام والحوافز والانتقالات , واية ظروفي لو ليا خبرة سابقة انا مهندس مدني دفعة 2008 وشغال مهندس موقع من اكتر من سنتين من قبل التخرج . عايز اعرف اية احسن القطاعات خصوصا انا اعرف اتعاملو كويس جداا مع الاداريات و الحم لله انا شغال بمرتب محترم . ارجو منكم الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## moslem1400 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا استاذ عبد القادر
انا خريج تجارة وعايز اشتغل ان شاء الله فى بتروجيت فى القسم المالى او قسم تكنولوجيا المعلومات 
عندى استفسار انا سمعت ان فيه كشف طبى للى بيتقدم الكلام ده صحيح
والكشف الطبى ده بيكون قبل امتحان اللغة والكومبيوتر ولا بعده
وبالنسبة لى ايه هو امتحان التخصص ؟


----------



## ahmed_2006 (23 فبراير 2010)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## moslem1400 (24 فبراير 2010)

هو انا عملت حاجة عشان تدعى عليا يا باشمهندس احمد
ولا انت بتدعى على بيتروجيت ولا ايه قصدك


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (26 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكا وجبت تأشيرة للعمل في شركة بتروجت ..... ومنتظر الامتحان يا ريت لو حد من الاخوة الافاضل يقول لنا هما بيسألوا في ايه " لغة " وايه برامج الكمبيوتر اللي بيسألونا فيها والتخصص بالنسبه لنا ايه الاسئلة ... شكرا للجميع*


----------



## moslem1400 (28 فبراير 2010)

للتذكير والرفع


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (28 فبراير 2010)

moslem1400 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا استاذ عبد القادر
> انا خريج تجارة وعايز اشتغل ان شاء الله فى بتروجيت فى القسم المالى او قسم تكنولوجيا المعلومات
> عندى استفسار انا سمعت ان فيه كشف طبى للى بيتقدم الكلام ده صحيح
> والكشف الطبى ده بيكون قبل امتحان اللغة والكومبيوتر ولا بعده
> وبالنسبة لى ايه هو امتحان التخصص ؟



طبعا فيه كشف طبى ولكن بعد نجاحك فى الامتحانات كلها بما فيها المقابلة الشخصية

وامتحان التخصص بالنسبة لك اعتقد يكون فى المحاسبة ومن الافضل تسال محاسب


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (1 مارس 2010)

بلال عبدالرازق قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا وجبت تأشيرة للعمل في شركة بتروجت ..... ومنتظر الامتحان يا ريت لو حد من الاخوة الافاضل يقول لنا هما بيسألوا في ايه " لغة " وايه برامج الكمبيوتر اللي بيسألونا فيها والتخصص بالنسبه لنا ايه الاسئلة ... شكرا للجميع*



برامج ايه يا عم ولغة ايه؟

دا امتحان معلومات عامة فى الكمبيوتر بالاضافة لشوية اسئلة تشبه اختبارات القدرات بتاعة الكليات العسكرية، ما تقلقش منه ان شاء الله هتعدى ركز بس فى التخصص والانجليزى هما سهلين برضه بس الكمبيوتر والقدرات اسهل


----------



## Mohsin_elashry (11 مارس 2010)

السيد الفاضل
يسعدنى الإنضمام الى رابطة العاملين ببتروجت السابقين


----------



## محمد.حسين (14 أبريل 2010)

ياريت حد يفيدنى يا جماعه بعد اذنكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكا خريج دفعه 2009 وجبت تأشيرة الوزير بالتعيين والافاده من عضو مجلس شعب
وروحت عملت امتحان فى الشركه فى نص شهر فبراير اللى فات ولحد دلوقتى كل ما اتصل بيهم بيقولوا درجاتك لسه مكلملتش
ومش عارف اذا كانت الوظيفه جايه ولا لاء بس عضو المجلس قالى هتاخد وقت وكده فياريت حد يفيدنى وشكرا


----------



## غريبه الناس (15 أبريل 2010)

*بتروجيت*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحيه طيبه وبعد

الاخوه الافاضل:
احب ان ابدا كلامي ب حكمه او مقولة سمعتها يوما. فوجدتها تعبر عن ما عجز ان يقوله لسان حالي:

​ اذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك إبتسم... فإن هناك من... يحبك... يعتنى بك... يحميك ... ينصرك... يسمعك ...يراك...انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك..."سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم;​ انا حاصل علي بكالوريوس العلوم 2006 وكنت واخد دورات التفتيش الهندسي ndtبخبره معقوله والاسف مشتغلتش في المجال . فالسنه اللي فاتت كنت مقدم طلب للوزير عن طريق عضو مجلس الشعب والحمد لله صدقت معايا المره دي والعضو اتصل بيا وقالي الوزير مضي ب التعيين والافاده علي طلبك وهيكون فيه امتحان. فهل الامتحان هيكون في التخصص بتاع الدراسه كيمياءاو الفيزياء ولا في مجال التفتيش . انا مش عارف اعمل ايه مبسوط من الفرصه وخايف اضيعها مني انا الاقيت الاخوه المهندسين هنا ويارب يساعدوني! الناس اللي شغالين في بتروجيت او اشتغلوا بنفس الطريقه!​ يارب يارب
​*


----------



## غريبه الناس (15 أبريل 2010)

motasem_ndtعلي الياهو
هكون شاكر لاي حد والله


----------



## غريبه الناس (16 أبريل 2010)

الاخ محمد حسين ارجو التواصل!!


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (22 أبريل 2010)

الاخ محمد حسين تحية طيبة ............
انا عندي اختبار في بتروجت والحقيقه الفرصه جات لي بنفس الطريقة " عضو مجلس شعب "
يا ريت لو تبعت لى الاسئلة اللي انت اتسألتها اكون شاكر جدا ليك
ربنا يوفقك
belalammar3
على الياهو


----------



## ملاواني (23 أبريل 2010)

يا رب سهل لكل الناس


----------



## كامل كامل (29 أبريل 2010)

*pls, help me!!!!!*



غريبه الناس قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحيه طيبه وبعد
> 
> الاخوه الافاضل:
> ...




والله أنا عندي نفس المشكلة ، وأنا مهندس ميكانيكا إنتاج 
بس الميزة ان أنا اشتغلت في مجال التفتيش والحمد لله 
ومحتار دلوقت ياتري هيمتحنونا في مجال الدراسة ولا في مجال الخبرة 
ياريت لو أخ محترم يفيدنا في هذا الموضوع وياريت كلام موثوق فيه

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد.حسين (29 أبريل 2010)

انا من رايى انكوا تزاكروا الاتنين 
والله المستعان


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموقف ده حصل معايا هحكيه لكم وممكن يفيدكم
انا لما كنت رايح امتحن علشان التعيين فى بتروجيت امتحنونا الاول فى الكمبيوتر والقدرات وبعدين اخدنا استراحة وامتحنونا انجليزى وبعد استراحة تانية جه ميعاد امتحان التخصص
انا كنت رايح الشركة باعلان فى الاخبار فى وظيفة (مهندس تخطيط ومراقبة مشروعات) ولكن انا فى الاصل مهندس مناجم، لكن بما انى ما اشتغلتش فى المناجم خالص بعد التخرج وكل خبرتى فى التخطيط، فانا كنت رايح وعامل حسابى ان امتحان التخصص هيكون فى التخطيط، لقيت الموظفة المشرفة على الامتحان بتقدم لى ورقة فيها امتحان صخور وميتالورجى، قلت لها انا نسيت الكلام ده ، وساعتها كان بقالى اكثر من 5 سنين متخرج وبناءا على ذلك رفضت امتحن وقلت لها انا بتاع تخطيط والوظيفة اللى انا جاى اشتغلها مافيهاش الكلام ده، وطلبت منها يجيبوا لى امتحان تخطيط او يعملوا لى مقابلة شخصية يتم بيها تقييمى فنيا.
الموظفة اتصلت بمديرها (افتكر كان اسمه محمود امين) قال لها خلاص، اكتبى على الاستمارة بتاعته انه (رفض الامتحان لعدم تطابق الامتحان مع الوظيفة وطلب مقابلة شخصية) وقالت لى خلاص روح انت واحنا هنكلمك علشان نحدد لك ميعاد المقابلة.
هما تقريبا نسيوا الموضوع ومحدش اتصل بيا، انا اتصلت بيهم وحددوا لى ميعاد لمقابلة المهندس اشرف بهاء وكان ساعتها مدير عام مساعد التخطيط والمهندس حسن محمد حسن، وكان ساعتها مدير عام التخطيط،والحمد لله تمت المقابلة على خير.

الحكاية دى ممكن تفيدكم بحاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟ اتمنى التوفيق للجميع.
والله المستعان


----------



## محمد.حسين (29 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعه انا امتحنت وبعدين اتصلوا بيا بعدها بشهرين تقريبا قالولى فى انترفيو مع اعضاء مجلس الاداره وروحت عملت الانترفيو ومش عارف الخطوة الجاية عباره عن ايه او هتكون امتى فياريت حد من اللى اشتغلوا هناك يفيدنى باى معلومه عشان الواحد يعرف راسه من رجليه


----------



## mero_lsfe (27 مايو 2010)

*ارجو المساعده ممن لديهم معلومات*

السلام عليكم
تحياتي يا بشمهندس
انا م/عمر مهندس ميكيانيكا 
واتمنى انك تساعدني 
عايز اعرف امتحان الانجليزي والكمبيوتر بيكونوا ازاي
والانترفيو بيكون ازاي
وعايز اعرف مرتبات حديث التخرج بتبقى في حدود كام
ياريت حضرتك تساعدني ومعلش هتقل عليك
شكرا لاهتمامك
[email protected]


----------



## eng\wael (28 مايو 2010)

امتحان الانجليزى بيكون اختار وترجمة والكمبيوتر بيكون معلومات عامة والتخصص بيكون فى الطلمبات والمحركات البنزين والديزل ودوائر الثرمو اوتو ودول وديزل ورانكن


----------



## mero_lsfe (30 مايو 2010)

متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس وائل على اهتمامك 
بس عايز اعرف امتحانات الكمبيوتر بتيقى معلومات عامه عن الويندوز والانترنت وكده ولا معلومات عامه ثقافه يعني
ولا بتبقى في برامج تخصص زي autocad, solidwork ,solid edge
ياريت حضرتك تجاوبني؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng\wael (2 يونيو 2010)

امتحان الكمبوتر بيكون معلومات عامة اهم شئ هو السرعة والدقة وربنا يوفقك يابشمهندس


----------



## mero_lsfe (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## mookh25 (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنا مهندس مدني تنفيذ ومكتب فني خريج 2007 , أتمني العمل بشركة بتروجت , والحمد لله أنا معنديش ولا واسطة ولا وزير ولا حد من مجلس الشعب , فلو فية نصيب أن حد يعرف تليفون أو إيميل حد من توظيف الشركة يبلغهولي
وشكرا


----------



## fouchi_fouchi (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم المهندس /محمد
كان عندي سؤال بس لمجرد العلم بالشيء ولفتح مجال للمناقشة وكنت أتمنى من مهندسنا الكبار يفيدوني فيه , 
كنت عايز أعرف إيه الافضل بالضبط العمل في المكتب الفني أو قسم التنفيذ ؟ مع العلم إن أنا حديث التخرج ومعنديش خبرة في أي من المجالين أنا خبرتي الوحيدة في مجال صيانة المعدات .
ومعلش لو فيها رزالة عايز أعرف الاحسن فيهم أحسن ليه وإيه مميزاته وإيه عيوبه وإيه مميزة التاني وإيه عيوبه . 
أتمنى انكم تسعدني وماتبخلش عليا بالمعلومة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## raad13 (20 يوليو 2010)

يا رجالة انا عضو جديد معاكوا انا اتعينت في قسم تصميم التانكات و هبتدي الشهر الي جاي,ادعلوي بالتوفيق بس انا عايز اعرف هل فيه صعوبة اني انتقل من قسم تصميم لقسم تصميم تاني؟


----------



## جيوفانى (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا بقه أخوكم الصغير أحمد لسه متخرج من أسبوعين و الحمد لله
أنا مدنى و مشروع التخرج بتاعى كان فى أدارة مشروعات التشييد
بدون مطول عليكو المهم سؤالى هوه لو ربنا يسرى و نجحت فى الأمتحانات و الانترفيو عدت على خير، هل ممكن أشتغل من الأول فى قسم الأداره فى الشركه ولا لازم انزل تنفيذ فى الأول ؟؟ مع العلم أنى بفضل الله جبت امتياز مشروع و غالبا كنت أحسن واحد فى الدفعه فى البريمافيرا عشان كنت اخت كورس بريمافيرا فى الجامعه الامريكيه و ان شاء الله هاخد دبلوم الprmg


----------



## Engineerbadr (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا معايا تاشيره منذ شهرين ولسه متصلوش بيا علشان الاختبارات مش عارف اعمل ايه.افيدونى بارك الله فيكم.مهندس احمد بدر


----------



## بتروجيت (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

ياريت ياجماعه اى حد شغال فى بتروجيت يرد عليا؟؟؟؟


----------



## بتروجيت (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مفيش حد شغاااااااااااااااااااااااال فى بتروجيت؟؟؟؟


----------



## بتروجيت (27 سبتمبر 2011)

هو مفيش حد هنا فى المنتدى ولا ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟؟؟؟


----------

